# Topics > Conversational AI > Software development platforms >  Microsoft Power Platform, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Home page - powerplatform.microsoft.com

Power BI, business analytics

Microsoft Power Apps

Power Automate, automation platform

Power Virtual Agents

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft rebrands Flow as Power Automate, adds RPA features and virtual agents"

by Emil Protalinski
November 4, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft rebrands Flow to 'Power Automate'; adds no-code Power Platform virtual agents"
Ignite 2019: Microsoft is continuing to add more features to its Power Platform, the collection of low-code and no-code tools including Power BI, Power Apps and Power Automate.

by Mary Jo Foley
November 4, 2019

----------

